# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  Panasonic dvd recorder

## xrhstos1978

dmr-es35
   Γεια σας παίδες. Μπορεί να τα φτύσει ένα λέιζερ απότομα? Η αλήθεια είναι πώς έχει γράψει περίπου 1500 dvd!!! Αλλά δεν είχε δήξει σημάδια εξασθένισης, και μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος αν θα το βρω στο εμπόριο? Δεν το έχω στα χέρια μου ακόμα, μήπως ξέρει κανείς το τύπο του λέιζερ? Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## xrhstos1978

Κανένας ρε παιδιά? η Panasonic το δεινει 350 ευρο

----------


## mystaki g

κοιτα ποιο ειναι
http://monitor.net.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=94886

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

χρηστο αν το μοντελο που γραφεις ειναι σωστο το λειζερ ειναι το    *RFKNES35VEG*

----------


## mystaki g

> χρηστο αν το μοντελο που γραφεις ειναι σωστο το λειζερ ειναι το *RFKNES35VEG*


για σου νικο/με RFKNES35VEG δεν βρισκω τιποτα στο ιντερνετ

----------


## xrhstos1978

Νικο αυτό ειναι, αλλα που θα το βρω? οεο! η Panasonic θελει 350! μπορει να σταματισει ετσι αποτομα να λειτουργει?
το dmr-e55 μηπος φοραει το ιδιο laser?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

γράψε πιο αναλυτικά τι βλέπεις  μπορεί να θέλει  reset

----------


## xrhstos1978

reset πως να κανω?     Αυτό βασικά παρουσίασε το πρόβλημα ως εξής,
  Εκανε εγγραφή και πάτησα το στοπ, και μου έβγαλε ερώτηση αν θέλω να κάνει ολοκλήρωση του δίσκου αλλά εγώ το έσβησα χωρίς να πατήσω ναι η όχι. Όταν το ξανά άναψα δεν αναγνώριζε πλέον κανένα δίσκο, πιγενοερχετε το λέιζερ 4 φορές και μετά λέει no read.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

καλημέρα έχεις fax;

----------


## xrhstos1978

οχι νικο δεν εχω. να σε παρω τηλ?

----------


## mystaki g

----εδω ειναι το service manual http://rc5.ru/files.php?id=9508 PANASONIC DMR-ES35


Χρηστο δεν εινα για σενα /ομως καποιος θα το χρειαστει http://translate.google.gr/translate...z%3D1R2GPEA_el

Οταν γραφει σφαλμα U61
Θεραπεύεται με έναν κενό δίσκο, DVD-R

για σφαλμα U99
http://translate.google.gr/translate...z%3D1R2GPEA_el

----------


## xrhstos1978

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια, τελικά είναι το λέιζερ, οπότε δεν επισκευάζετε.
  Στο ΝΕΤ δεν κατάφερα να βρω λέιζερ. Και η Panasonic το εχει 330 ευρο.

----------


## xrhstos1978

Βρήκα αυτό αλλά δεν ξέρω αν κάνει, οπτικά είναι ίδιο.
  Νίκο μήπως ξέρεις το κωδικό του λέιζερ που έχει η Panasonic? Στο manual δεν κατάφερα να το βρω.
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&langpair=en|el&u=http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Panasonic-Laser-RFA3330A-DVD-Recorder-DMRES10-DMRES20-/270233925747

----------

